# Cube Stereo 140 HPA Race 27.5 (Modelljahr 2016)



## szlukasz (22. August 2019)

Hallo, ich wohne in Rheinfelden (BaWü, bei Basel / Lörrach) und verkaufe bei Ebay Kleinanzeigen besagtes Bike für 1350€: 








						Fahrräder & Zubehör | eBay Kleinanzeigen
					

eBay Kleinanzeigen: Fahrräder & Zubehör - Jetzt in Rheinfelden (Baden) finden oder inserieren! eBay Kleinanzeigen - Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal.




					www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de
				




Das Mountainbike hat Rahmengröße 20, es ist 3 Jahre alt und wurde lediglich für kleinere Touren genutzt, nicht im Alltag.

Der Vorderereifen wurden vor einigen Wochen ausgetauscht (Nobby Nic Evo Addix 27,5", UVP 57,90€) und seitdem nur einmal gefahren, der selbe Reifen wird bei Kauf zugegeben und kann bei Bedarf hinten aufgezogen werden. Auch die vorderen Bremsbeläge (samt Bremsflüssigkeit) sind neu. Das Fahrrad wurde regelmäßig gereinigt und pfleglich behandelt. Neupreis war 2899 € + 100€ für die Flat Pedals, welche ebenfalls im Kauf enthalten sind.

Das Bike wurde im Testbericht des Mountainbike Magazins als "sehr gut" bewertet (222 Punkte): "Mit dem Stereo 140 ist Cube einmal mehr ein veritabler Alleskönner gelungen! Richtiggehend rasant berghoch, beruhigend sicher bergab – dem Cube Stereo 140 HPA Race 27.5 ist kein Weg zu weit, kein Trail zu steinig. Auch die Parts überzeugen."
(Quelle: https://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/mtb/testbericht-cube-stereo-140-hpa-race-27-5-modelljahr-2016/)

Technische Daten:

Gewicht     13,4 kg (bei Rahmengröße 18)
Rahmengewicht     3340 g
Federgabel (Gewicht)     1795 g
Gewicht Laufräder     4206 g
Rahmenmaterial     Aluminium
Lenkkopfsteifigkeit     81,9 Nm/Grad
Federgabel     Fox 34 Float Performance
Federweg getestet     150 mm
Federbein     Fox Float DPS Performance
Federweg getestet     140 mm
Gänge und Übersetzung     2 x 11: 36/26 Zähne vorne, 11–40 Zähne hinten
Schaltwerk     Shimano XT
Schalthebel     Shimano XT
Kurbel     Shimano XT
Umwerfer     Shimano XT
Bremse     Shimano XT
Bremsen-Disc vorne     180 mm
Bremsen-Disc hinten     180 mm
Sattelstütze     Cube (Vario, 115 mm)
Vorbau     Race Face Ride 50 mm
Lenker     Ride 750 mm
Naben     DT Swiss CSM AM 2.7
Felgen DT Swiss CSM AM 2.7
Laufradgröße     27,5 ''
Neupreis     2899 Euro


----------

